# Biotherm users....Did I get the right stuff?



## user3 (Jan 31, 2006)

Yes...I know I should have asked before ordering! Shame on me!

I am acne/oily with large pores.

I got:






                                                                                                                                            Biotherm          Biopur Astringent Matifying Refreshing Lotion
   Biotherm          Biopur Purifying Cleansing Crystal Gel





                                                                                                                                            Biotherm          BioVitamin Moisturizing Fluid Skin Beautifie



_ Update is given down in post #9._


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Feb 1, 2006)

I'm no Biotherm expert, but please let me now how they work out for you! My skin type is the same, and I've been looking into Biotherm for quite some time. I'd really appreciate it!


----------



## user3 (Feb 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 
_I'm no Biotherm expert, but please let me now how they work out for you! My skin type is the same, and I've been looking into Biotherm for quite some time. I'd really appreciate it!_

 
Will do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am really excited to try it. I hope it works because I need to find something. 
I mean I really like AquaGlycolic and I won't stop using that at night but I need a good toner and moisturizer!


----------



## user3 (Feb 6, 2006)

Dreamergirl3 I loving this stuff!
I've only be using it since saturday but so far my skin feels smooth, my pores are less noticable and my skin tone is more even. No breakouts at all. It actually seems to be helping the few I had.

The cleanser is really nice and it doesn't dry out my oily skin like some cleansers. Yet, my oil is under more contorl.

I just splash the toner on. It feels nice and refreshing. 

The moisturizer is not heavy and it gets the job done.

I will give you an update after 2 weeks.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Feb 6, 2006)

I used to use Biotherm a few months ago and though it was the best skincare line on earth. Initially (first 3 months) it worked really well and then all of a sudden it started to break me out, like really badly.
One thing I find works great for me (I've been using it on and off for 2 years now) is Creme De La Mer, I have oily skin prone to breakouts and even though this cream is thick it absorbs in no problem, keeps my skin clear and soft and helps fade scars.


----------



## user3 (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks, I will have to look into Creme De La Mer.


----------



## Chelsea (Feb 10, 2006)

yes for the first two but biovitamin is made for ages 10-20ish


----------



## user3 (Feb 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chelsea* 
_yes for the first two but biovitamin is made for ages 10-20ish_

 
awww I am really love that one.....Ok so when I finish it what one would be good for 30ish gal


----------



## user3 (Feb 24, 2006)

*This is an update.*


My face seems to be having a 2 sided problem. My left side loves the products, while my right side does not.
I stopped using the face wash and toner. The moisturizer works great.
My left side just looks fab but the right side got a little dry and broke out around my nose. I was not sure if it was the toner or the cleanser so I stopped using both.  It could be a mixture of both. The toner has Dimethicone and I have to stay clear of that unless it is low on the ingredient list. I guess I just didn't see that when I looked at it on Sephora. I am not really sure what could be causing dryness but it's probably the cleanser. I looked over the ingredient list and once again somehow I missed that like the 2nd ingredient is Glycerin. My skin seems to get dry if that is too high on the list.

What a bummer because I am telling you my left side looks great!

I will continue to use the moisturizer.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Mar 1, 2006)

Thats so odd! Good to hear the moisturizer is doing well, I hope it continues to work out!


----------

